# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Νότια Προάστεια Αθήνας >  Βοήθεια για κεντράρισμα κεραίας-Ηλιούπολη

## Kall

Καλησπέρα...

Είμαι ο Καλλικράτης (Kall #8272).

Έχω ήδη αγοράσει εξοπλισμό, αλλά δεν μπορώ να κάνω μόνος μου στόχευση,καθώς δεν έχω τον απαραίτητο εξοπλισμό...

Έχω ένα Dlink 900+ και του έχω περάσει το Firmware του Acinonyx. Επίσης, έχω πάρει και ένα feeder για 2.4ghz και ένα 100cm πιατάκι...

Ρίχνοντας μια ματιά στο wind είδα ότι είμαι πολύ κοντά στους: Ice και Alasondro...

Μήπως θα μπορούσε κάποιος να έρθει να με βοηθήσει, φέρνοντας και το απαραίτητο εξοπλισμό να μπω και εγώ στο δίκτυο...

Κερνάμε και καφέ!!!

Σ' ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων...

Φιλικά,
Καλλικράτης

----------


## yorgosb

γεία σου φίλε 
'Εχω επικοινωνήσει και εγώ με alasondro (και τηλεφωνικά) αλλά δεν έχω και ΤΟ τρελλό ενδιαφέρον να μπω στο δίκτυο , όπως και συ όμως έχω πάρει τον εξοπλισμό και το ψάχνο.
Είμαι όμως περίεργος να δω που είσαι γιατί από ότι έχω καταλάβει αν έχω οπτική επαφή έχω μόνο με alasondro και το group αυτό στο βουνό (είναι 3-4 κόμβοι μαζεμένοι)
Γύρω μου σε 360'' δεν έχω παντού ορατότητα αλλά μόνο σε ένα τόξο περίπου 240'' που περιλαμβάνει τη θέα προς Υμμητό (σχεδόν όλο τον Υμμητό μέχρι τα ψηλά σημεία της Άνω Βούλας)
Αλλά θα ήθελα να βγώ και προς τα κάτω ώστε να έχει ενδιαφέρον..δε βλέπω προς κεντρική πλατεία Ηλιούπολης ή Κανάρια ή το γήπεδο στο Χαλικάκι αλλά βλέπω το τόξο π.χ. κοιτώντας από Αγία Μαρίνα (εκκλησία) από το Χαλικάκι (γήπεδο) μέχρι Νησάκι (εκεί που είναι ο Κεφαλονίτης- ΤV Center άμα ξέρεις) - στο περίπου - καθώς και ψηλά Υμμητό και Άνω Βούλα ψηλά

Υ.Γ. δεν ξέρω τι λέει από απόψεως κεραίας WiFi αλλά 100 εκ. πιάτο δεν είναι πιάτο είναι πιατέλλα  ::  (μεγάλο)

----------


## alasondro

Καλωσήλθες φίλε μου,
Οπως σου έγραψα και στο pm αυτές τις μέρες είμαι λίγο στο τρέξιμο 
και μάλλον προς το τέλος της εβδομάδας θα μπορέσω να περάσω μια βόλτα από εκεί για ένα scan-κεντράρισμα.
Πάντως από την θέση σου στο wind θα έλεγα οτι θα καλύτερα θα ήταν να συνδεθείς στο ap του ice που είναι και ποιό κοντά σου.
αν δεν τον βλέπεις έρχεσαι σε εμένα...

----------


## ice

Παιδια θα περασω για κανα σκαν το συντομοτερο αλλα οπως σας ειπα και σε pm εχετε σχεδον τον πλεον ακαταλληλο εξοπλισμο αλλα θα τα πουμε απο κοντα .

Φιλικα Στελιος

----------

